

Title: Himu Retsu do: an art for Hackers - bhdz

#!&#x2F;bin&#x2F;cat
# Title: Himu Retsu do: an art for Hackers<p>Hi.<p>I would like to infect you with an idea that came to my mind afteru week of time spendage with my dog, Krissy (Christiana, Kristiana). She&#x27;s a fine young (1.3y+) Old German Shepherd with quite an intelligence, attitude, and a noble relaxed character.
{Mind you, this is Sci-fu, like Sci-fi, but frighteningly close to reality}<p>She taught me everything... there is to know about Re-tsu-do and it&#x27;s pronunciation Himu-retsu-do using her Humi-kumi.<p>In the beginning, me and her were pretty much at odds, and ALL my commands were final, non-negotiable, and required synchronized immediate responses from my pet, and I was it&#x27;s Sole Master when I was with her...<p>She responded sometimes with obedience, sometimes with total not-caring-outlook (careless, and a bit condescending look on her face), and sometimes (which I sensed later as some kind of a joke and mockery) with a dumb face looking stUpid like a puddle...<p>But I digress...
======
bhdz
Needed materials:

* Humi Himu: Humi (a girl. hair, beautiful hair, braided hair?) Himu (A string. {of something... doesn't matter that much })

Take a long piece of string and cut it in three parts (you can use a single
knotted humi if you wish, but this is more practical, as you can have 3
separate himu's). Tie them into a knot at one end, and make sure you don't
knit/knot it too tight.

this is your Versumi *(A beautiful piece of String tied with a knot)

The Versumi is a piece for meditation, but Also a piece for training your
memory and your dexterity. Start braiding it like a little girl... Don't think
"That's gay"{, you rather BE gay (if you wish it so) }

Humi-retsu-do: (Kata)

As you descend down into the braiding process, sooner or later you would be
faced with your limitness and you will make a MISTAKE in the braiding (it's
gotta be either on the left or on the right).

If you are perfect, then MAKE the mistake on purpose. You have got to have at
least ONE mistake in your Versumi, otherwise it's just a simple braided himu
(string) and you are probably wasting your time

    
    
      ! Make a mental note of this mistake, and continue braiding. What spurred the MISTAKEing is not important and usually distractive.

~~~
bhdz
* Re-tsu:

Sooner or later, you're either going to make a second mistake, or you're going
to repeat the previous process. Doesn't matter. Before you continue braiding,
NAME the first mistake "Ai"... Say it as if you're training Aiki right now!
say "Ai!" {you can even shout out it like "Aa-a-a-yi!" with all your lung's
might at "a-yi!", and increasing "aaa")

    
    
      One mistake, one KNOT  {on a random side of the Humi)
      One Glyph: Ai (A/a or Aa/aa, short A)
      One Gesture: {up-left, to, down-right} hand opened as if chopping.
        Meaning:
        "Ou..." "ah!", "Owye!", "I say,... is ...", etc.
    

After some more braiding, and your impetuous "Ai!" battle cry (if retsu-
do.ing, always check for people nearby ;)), Wait for a second, meditate, fix
your breathing (you shouldn't be breathing w/ ?presekulki? interruptions and
breath-holding)

Then braid out a "Ki" inside your Himu:

    
    
      One mistake on a random side & one mistake on the other
      One Glyph: Ki (K-hh-yi, "khi")
      One Gesture: {up-left, down-right, up-right} hand opened as if chopping.
          Meaning: "Matter/Energy/Inner/Outer Force?... my ass..." 
          Ki means many many things with your _intent_ in mind
          "Does", "Do", "Doing", "This", "this-doing", "this-does?", "what?", "what is that?" "Queee?" "ke-pasa"
    

Continue braiding without any mistakes for now. Increase your technique, when
you feel ready, BRAID out a DO (method, The Way, way, Way) Random. Opposite.
original side.

Now you're ready. For Kimu-retsu-do (or mindful Aiki)

Once you catch the basic Language you can "upgrade it" with combinations of
knitting and mistake knots.

~~~
bhdz
Ups! I almost forgot! We need a Trusty separator with meanings:

-Tsu Glyph (Tsu-ki, Sun-tsu, Lao-Tsu, Tsu-nami, etc etc.) now Tsu-ki is a DIRECTED KI at the "enemy" without specification on how exactly (usually a forward boxing "tap", straight forward, bight might be a jab)

Tsu is something you place while thinking ABOUT something else (meta-glyph if
you will) So you have MANY type of Tsu's with ya, and Tsuki is just an example
for your own futrhter Tsu-king...

It is also the first TRUE not!Vowel. Some-thing.

    
    
      Form an Ai, and then Form a doubled Ki (Aa then Ki Ki)
    

This is your Alphabet. Now we need some Grammar and Syntax.

------
bhdz
Something TO HACK and to DEVELOP YOUR minds WITH

I do not feel the shame of self-promotion, thank you for not annoying me with
downvotes, much like Reddit.

Goodbye, Hacker-News, It's been a blast with you. I am not going to post
anything else here, expect only comments. Sometimes, when you care for
something or someplace, I think, it is normal to react with EMOTION. Emotion
is the key feeling of Desire (or Lust), and is the driving force behind
"attraction" and "dis-traction" of everything, therefore, My emotions here (if
you can detect any) are dry, and it's time to move on, for me.... Ki..

Something to ponder WHICH exactly COVERS your idea of hacking:

Himuretsu (The Speach of the String, {for remembering passwords, and other
shit for instance):

[http://imgur.com/a/avNvd](http://imgur.com/a/avNvd) = http...-tsu-ki'o'co'mo
ai-sla-tsuki-ai-vai-Ni-tsu-vai-do-ka

Goodbuy.

------
bhdz
* Now that you have your Grammar, Tools, and Language base

you can start practicing

 _in Three Areas:

! Desire (lust & will, ...)

    
    
        Knowledge is Power, but Lust For knowledge always beats Power of Knowledge
    

! Power (strength & endurance, ...)

    
    
        Power is Knowable, but the Seduction of Lust for Power is greater that Know-how
    

! Knowledge (meaning & clarity, ...)

    
    
        Knowledge CAN be POWERFUL.
    

_Coming soon:

! Machinistic Codification. ! Photographs and Pictures. ! A folder packed
neatly

Enjoy!

------
bhdz
!!One suggestion HN:

It wouldn't BE HARD to simply process the GIANT post of over 9000 chars in
small GULPS placing them in the NEAT cells of your SQL DB (of 2000 chars)!

------
bhdz
Full text on:
[http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=WLyZtk2Z](http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=WLyZtk2Z)

------
bhdz
Yep, I am hiring...

Text me at dekaroffskye ona gmail com(pany)

